# Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced, Lüfter brauchbar?



## deleter (23. August 2011)

*Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced, Lüfter brauchbar?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mich in das Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Gehäuse verguckt. Nun meine Frage ist, sind die mitgelieferten Lüfter zu gebrauchen? Ich regle das ganze sowiso manuel über Drehregler. Wenn nicht, nehm ich mir noch Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 120mm und Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 140mm dazu. Was meint Ihr dazu?
gruss deleter


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2011)

*AW: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced, Lüfter brauchbar?*

Willkommen im Forum *deleter* 


deleter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab mich in das Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Gehäuse verguckt. Nun meine Frage ist, sind *die mitgelieferten Lüfter zu gebrauchen*? Ich regle das ganze sowiso manuel über Drehregler.



*die* sind zum 
Besonders der Frontlüfter ist Lagermäßig unter aller Sau 


deleter schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, nehm ich mir noch





deleter schrieb:


> Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 120mm und Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 140mm dazu.
> gruss deleter


 
hinten: Silent Wings USC 120mm oder Enermax PCGH Edition
 vorne: Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm oder Silent Wings USC 140mm
Deckel hinten: Silent Wings USC 120mm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm

Die Silent Wings mittels 7V adapter ans NT anschließen oder per Lüftersteuerung (z.B. Scythe oder NZXT) regeln
Die Enermax Lüfter direkt am MB anschließen 




edit: CM 690 II Advanced im PCGH Test


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2011)

*AW: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced, Lüfter brauchbar?*

Also sie drehen sich 

Aber sie sind laut 

Hab die getauscht, gegen:

Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


Hol dir für vorne und oben die hier 2 mal:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


Und für hinten den hier:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Ahab (24. August 2011)

*AW: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced, Lüfter brauchbar?*

Geregelt sind die Cooler Master Lüfter zumindest für genügsame Naturen und/oder als Übergangslösung akzeptabel. Wenn du aber ohnehin vorhast sie auszutauschen tu es. Tu es... Fast alles andere ist definitiv besser. ^^


----------



## ad_ (24. August 2011)

*AW: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced, Lüfter brauchbar?*

In meinem CM 690 II verrichten 3 Noiseblocker ihren Dienst.

Vorne + Oben: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm
Hinten: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm

natürlich von meiner NesteQ MaxZero auf 5V gedrosselt, damit sie schön leise sind.

Alternativ kann ich Dir die schon oben erwähnten Enermax T.B. Silence empfehlen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB12 - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB14 - 140mm


----------



## deleter (24. August 2011)

*AW: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced, Lüfter brauchbar?*

Ok, danke für eure Tips, dann werd ich das Gehäuse bestellen, und gleich noch neue Lüfter dazu.
Gruss deleter


----------

